# Odd Ping During Trip



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Today, I was in the middle of a trip when suddenly my Uber phone signaled another request coming through. I didn't touch the phone as I didn't want to mess up the current trip and then the ping quickly went away. It took me back to the original trip I was on, but knocked me out of navigation mode. I was able to hit 'navigate' again and finish the trip without any further incident.

Any one else ever had this happen?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

You gunning for guarantees? Sounds like an awesome way for them to mess up your acceptance rate.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

But in this case he let the second request time out, so he probably got dinged for not accepting a ride. I guess Travis figures that doing two rides at once will increase utilization!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh yeah... give me that guarantee.(/sarcasm). I drive for the happiness that it brings to my heart. It was just really strange.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I accepted a trip today and got pinged again while on my way. Went away on its own after 5 seconds or so.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> But in this case he let the second request time out, so he probably got dinged for not accepting a ride. I guess Travis figures that doing two rides at once will increase utilization!


That's what I meant...though I could've said it better. Sounds like a way for Uber to screw up your acceptance rate.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Actually , the request didn't time out. That's what was so strange about it. I got the circle count down, address and then POOF!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Email Uber and tell them they get a 1-star for those rides for ruining the Uber experience.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe it was a ride starting next door to where your current PAX is going. That would be efficient.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber="PT Go, post: 177888, member: 2571"]Today, I was in the middle of a trip when suddenly my Uber phone signaled another request coming through. I didn't touch the phone as I didn't want to mess up the current trip and then the ping quickly went away. It took me back to the original trip I was on, but knocked me out of navigation mode. I was able to hit 'navigate' again and finish the trip without any further incident.

Any one else ever had this happen?[/QUOTE]

could it have been a Uberpool request?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> could it have been a Uberpool request?


You are right it looks like...but OP's location is Sacramento which according to my rider app, doesn't have UberPool...and @Scenicruiser is located in OC which also doesn't appear to offer UberPool from my app?

*How will I know if I have two requests for an uberPOOL?*
Matching can occur anytime during the trip, as the above video shows. If you receive a second request after the trip has started, please accept the request and the Uber app will redirect you.
http://blog.uber.com/UberPoolDriver


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

While looking at the riders app for a few minutes maybe 5 or so. I got riders canceled the trip. Two of them. One shows on the trip report but not the other. Oooook, how could that be since neither ping came in in the first place and couldn't accept either one?


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I had this happen once last evening. A ping come in while en route to the original pax. My cousin also had it happen. One in Philly, one in Bryn Mawr.


----------

